# Menna's Puppies



## tashi

Menna has started straining


----------



## Vixie

yay I'm here and cant wait


----------



## minnie

eeee! my guess was quite far away then? i was just thinking about her when i was out grooming my lot, thats what made me come on here just now


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> eeee! my guess was quite far away then? i was just thinking about her when i was out grooming my lot, thats what made me come on here just now


spooky you must have know  I'm like a kid at Christmas here lol


----------



## JANICE199

aw tashi...good luck


----------



## Rach

Best of luck Tash, keep us informed


----------



## Guest

Good luck hun, what breed is she? xx


----------



## carol

oh great pups, cant wait to see pic's 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## tashi

Jem said:


> Good luck hun, what breed is she? xx


welsh terrier


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> spooky you must have know  I'm like a kid at Christmas here lol


lol i luuurvee puppies me, my friends got a litter of smooth collies and omg have i been living in their whelping room all week!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> welsh terrier


i'll google them


----------



## tashi

menna as a pup







shocka 5 months


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed for a trouble free whelping,keep us updated and we need pics asap!!!!


----------



## minnie

i want adult menna pics will you be keeping a pup? D)


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i want adult menna pics will you be keeping a pup? D)


see if I can find some


----------



## tashi

sallyanne said:


> Fingers crossed for a trouble free whelping,keep us updated and we need pics asap!!!!


Lets hope so Sal as she is a first timer


----------



## minnie

thanks  she looks a sweet little pup


----------



## Vixie

wow only went for a few seconds and this thread is speeding along  hope all goes well


----------



## TinyTashi

Menna all growned up


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> see if I can find some





minnie said:


> thanks  she looks a sweet little pup


shock horror I cant find any havent taken photos of the dogs for ages havent even got one of Manna since he was 12 weeks old


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> wow only went for a few seconds and this thread is speeding along  hope all goes well


she is fine will take a little while for the first but she has oh there with her


----------



## TinyTashi

tashi said:


> shock horror I cant find any havent taken photos of the dogs for ages havent even got one of Manna since he was 12 weeks old


ahhhh i do i have lots  but its there all on my laptop


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> she is fine will take a little while for the first but she has oh there with her


first one arrived she is just cleaning it up now looks quite a big pup


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> shock horror I cant find any havent taken photos of the dogs for ages havent even got one of Manna since he was 12 weeks old


tut tut tut! lucky you have a daughter  and little Mennas gorgeous! something about a terrier with a beard that you have to cuddle no? or am i the only one who finds this cute?


----------



## Vixie

TinyTashi said:


> Menna all growned up


great pic, shes really lovely


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> first one arrived she is just cleaning it up now looks quite a big pup


yay no 1 pup is here


----------



## TinyTashi

minnie said:


> tut tut tut! lucky you have a daughter  and little Mennas gorgeous! something about a terrier with a beard that you have to cuddle no? or am i the only one who finds this cute?


I find it very cute!!! there my babies i'd be lost without them there such characters!!!


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> first one arrived she is just cleaning it up now looks quite a big pup


aaah, dog or bitch? (thats better than the 1st question that popped in to my head, what colour is it fried brains)
congrats!!!


----------



## JANICE199

oh great news tashi.just to let you know i'm tting the babies head


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> aaah, dog or bitch? (thats better than the 1st question that popped in to my head, what colour is it fried brains)
> congrats!!!


ha ha pmsl hmmmmm could it be black and tan


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aaah, dog or bitch? (thats better than the 1st question that popped in to my head, what colour is it fried brains)
> congrats!!!


well it is black and tan but dont know the sex yet as no 2 is on its way


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> ha ha pmsl hmmmmm could it be black and tan


i was thinking blue with green spots but there you go!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> well it is black and tan but dont know the sex yet as no 2 is on its way


wow they ae coming thick and fast then 



minnie said:


> i was thinking blue with green spots but there you go!


ha ha now that would be a sight to behold lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> well it is black and tan but dont know the sex yet as no 2 is on its way


she's being quick with it then 
(i did know it would be black and tan so pleeeese dont come chasing me with that book of terriers)


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> she's being quick with it then
> (i did know it would be black and tan so pleeeese dont come chasing me with that book of terriers)


ha ha its just one of those impulse questions isnt it lol


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> ha ha its just one of those impulse questions isnt it lol


lol yep, any sign of purple spots on the next pup and i'll be happy


----------



## Kenmillix

wow they are coming quick, fab, fab. what a nice warm night too.


----------



## JANICE199

what size little do they usualy have?only ramseys kitchen is on at 9.lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol yep, any sign of purple spots on the next pup and i'll be happy


ha ha I think you may be out of luck there lol


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I think you may be out of luck there lol


oh but i wanted a multicolour terrier


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh but i wanted a multicolour terrier


can be arranged


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> can be arranged


hows it going?


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> can be arranged


got some spray paint have you?  (i think i should be allowed one coz 'it' has found a litter of spaniels he likes the look of  )


----------



## tashi

first one is a little girl


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> got some spray paint have you?  (i think i should be allowed one coz 'it' has found a litter of spaniels he likes the look of  )


could have had one of mine lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> could have had one of mine lol


eee a girlie! another stupid question, it she cute?

wanted an english springer, black and white with a not to thick coat but not a 'bald' one either able to work with a docked tail so not that fussy then? aaand it had to be a bitch but maybe a dog if it were a liver


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> eee a girlie! another stupid question, it she cute?
> 
> wanted an english springer, black and white with a not to thick coat but not a 'bald' one either able to work with a docked tail so not that fussy then? aaand it had to be a bitch but maybe a dog if it were a liver


she is cute only at the mo mum wont let her alone and get on with the job in hand second one is in the canal just needs her to push a bit more


----------



## sskmick

oh wow a little girl lovely and another on its way.

I'm all giddy. 

Sue


----------



## tashi

wish I could let you hear the little puppy squeaks


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> she is cute only at the mo mum wont let her alone and get on with the job in hand second one is in the canal just needs her to push a bit more


aaah the little soggy wriggly puppy stage, i never tire of this bit  i think she'll either have 3 or 5 lol and the next one will be a little boy


----------



## pepsimum

Wow, they are a beautiful breed. Hope all goes well for you. I bet you are feeling relieved now that they are on their way. Things will be fine and I bet the time flies by and you'll have a wonderful bundle of babies to look forward to caring for. It's great fun. Look forward to hearing how it goes and what you get.


----------



## Rach

Congrats ! The first one is always a worry, hugs to Menna too


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> wish I could let you hear the little puppy squeaks


stop making me jealous its not fair


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> stop making me jealous its not fair


swap places with you then lol you know me and puppies


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> swap places with you then lol you know me and puppies


gladly


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> swap places with you then lol you know me and puppies


can i come too please? and what about you and pups? you're not the squeamish type!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> can i come too please? and what about you and pups? you're not the squeamish type!


not at all just dont like them until they get to about 10 days lol - delivered too many to be squeamish just leave it up to the oh now


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> not at all just dont like them until they get to about 10 days lol


strange person lol thats the best bit, nice and quiet then!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> strange person lol thats the best bit, nice and quiet then!


I like them when they are up and about dont sleep now for a fortnight


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> not at all just dont like them until they get to about 10 days lol - delivered too many to be squeamish just leave it up to the oh now


lol mine gets all embarrassed for some reason which i find hilarious lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> lol mine gets all embarrassed for some reason which i find hilarious lol


mine just takes over and pushes me out of the way I can only tell what is going on by him talking to her lol


----------



## Guest

hahaha "don't like them till they are about 10days old" hahahaha that made me laugh


awwww puppies!!! Pictures please tinytashi - you seem to be able to provide them - mum has none haha.


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> mine just takes over and pushes me out of the way I can only tell what is going on by him talking to her lol


wow you're lucky! but mines like that with horses. tell me, whats the difference between dog and horse birth?


----------



## tashi

SazzyB said:


> hahaha "don't like them till they are about 10days old" hahahaha that made me laugh
> 
> awwww puppies!!! Pictures please tinytashi - you seem to be able to provide them - mum has none haha.


when she settles a little more will take some got the camera at the ready


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> wow you're lucky! but mines like that with horses. tell me, whats the difference between dog and horse birth?


oh says size and the dog dont kick you lol but he says the worst to deliver are piglets and cows are the easiest cos you pull them with rope


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> when she settles a little more will take some got the camera at the ready


lol is it about time to get some of the others too?  any sign of the next pup? i have to go now so tell her to get her skates on lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> lol is it about time to get some of the others too?  any sign of the next pup? i have to go now so tell her to get her skates on lol


ok will keep this up to date unless anything untoward happens catch up with you when you log on again


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> oh says size and the dog dont kick you lol but he says the worst to deliver are piglets and cows are the easiest cos you pull them with rope


 i refuse to go near a calving, we never just had the simple sort when we had the farm, we even had an 'inside out' calf born literaly with everything on the outside


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i refuse to go near a calving, we never just had the simple sort when we had the farm, we even had an 'inside out' calf born literaly with everything on the outside


difference is he says it is easy because he was with cattle from a young age but he delivers all sorts even said he was going to deliver our girls


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> difference is he says it is easy because he was with cattle from a young age but he delivers all sorts even said he was going to deliver our girls


that might be going a bit to far LOL ask if he's ever delivered an alpaca, i'm a 'godmum' to jazmine she's well sweet but she wanted to come backwards lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> that might be going a bit to far LOL ask if he's ever delivered an alpaca, i'm a 'godmum' to jazmine she's well sweet but she wanted to come backwards lol


he said no problem it is only a big sheep


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> he said no problem it is only a big sheep


 sheep with an elastic neck right? they kick bad too and its the white ones that are realy evil  not to mention the spit lol 
no second pup yet then?


----------



## laura2084

hi tash any sign of any more pups, how many is it now just the 2? how many u think is in there..


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> sheep with an elastic neck right? they kick bad too and its the white ones that are realy evil  not to mention the spit lol
> no second pup yet then?


nope she has decided to take a break


----------



## tashi

laura2084 said:


> hi tash any sign of any more pups, how many is it now just the 2? how many u think is in there..


no just the one little girlie at the mo thought no 2 was going to be really quick behind but she is having a rest, and not really sure not a big litter perhaps 3 or 4


----------



## TinyTashi

Still just the one, she's taking her time...
My nan reckons there's 4, she should be near enough she's been breeding dogd for 45 years so if she cant get it almost right dunno who could!!


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> nope she has decided to take a break


 terriers lol give her a kick up the bum rom me lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> terriers lol give her a kick up the bum rom me lol


wish she would hurry up and get on with it but there you cant hurry nature - wheres the castor oil


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> wish she would hurry up and get on with it but there you cant hurry nature - wheres the castor oil


oooh control yourself lol you don't need to i'm drinking mint tea here waiting lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oooh control yourself lol you don't need to i'm drinking mint tea here waiting lol


thought you were going ages ago lol and do you want a pup will go well with yours


----------



## Rach

Need one of you to take a pic and send to my phone, girls are nagging


----------



## minnie

can i nag to please?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Congrats tashi hope all is well*


----------



## JANICE199

has number 2 arrived yet?


----------



## tashi

here we go


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> has number 2 arrived yet?


no so guess we are in for a long night


----------



## Guest

ooh - puppies on their way! Brigs back memories, that does! Hope everything goes ok, Tashi.


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> ooh - puppies on their way! Brigs back memories, that does! Hope everything goes ok, Tashi.


thanks val going to be a long night though I think


----------



## JANICE199

oh tashi she is beautifull.and born on my grandsons 20th birthday


----------



## Rach

She looks like a baby black and tan cavalier


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Need one of you to take a pic and send to my phone, girls are nagging


couldnt send it to your phone havent got mine set up to do it


----------



## laura2084

omg look how small they r, so cute


----------



## Rach

No probs, they are asleep now so will show them in the morning


----------



## cav

congrats on puppyshe is lovely
carnt believe i nearly missed this thread


----------



## tashi

cavrooney said:


> congrats on puppyshe is lovely
> carnt believe i nearly missed this thread


never mind you found it now lol just think we are in for a long night


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> never mind you found it now lol just think we are in for a long night


yes but they dont come til they are ready
put the coffee on


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> thanks val going to be a long night though I think


Coffee and matchsticks at the ready!  The pics are gorgeous - you forget how tiny they are when they are first born!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*OMG I cant bear it MMMM M mmmm keeeping me mouth shut But ya can guess what wants to come out lol 

Tash she gorgeous bless her*


----------



## clueless

Oh Tashi Firsty one looks lovely, good luck girl you may be in for a long night


----------



## JANICE199

hope it doesnt take all night lol... whats the latest tashi?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*And me i gotta go to bed i'm jacob'd hehe night folks have fun*


----------



## cav

ladywiccana said:


> *And me i gotta go to bed i'm jacob'd hehe night folks have fun*


night matey


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> hope it doesnt take all night lol... whats the latest tashi?


she is just chilling our not distressed in any way


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *And me i gotta go to bed i'm jacob'd hehe night folks have fun*


night catch up in the morning


----------



## JANICE199

i'm off to watch a bit of telly, but will check back before i go to bed


----------



## tashi

I am going off line now going to get my head down for an hour and then take over from hubbie speak to you all soon with hopefully more news


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> I am going off line now going to get my head down for an hour and then take over from hubbie speak to you all soon with hopefully more news


ok hun ...good luck
how is the little girl doing?


----------



## canuckjill

Just read this thread. Congrats the first puppy looks sooo cute. Hope all goes well Tashi...Jill


----------



## tashi

Morning Jill or should I say Evening lol, well she has kept us going all night and only had another one but both little girls


----------



## tashi

Well good morning all, it was definately not a whelping for the faint hearted or the novice, puppy got stuck but was delivered safely although poor Menna did scream, another little girl who is fine, both are suckling well and all are doing fine. Cant feel anymore there and Menna has settled down although she did this last night as well, she insists that they must be under our bed so it is a good job her whelping box is a complete box 

Trouble is when they dont have a big litter they tend to loose the urge to push because the pups are so high up and nothing to push them forward, will take some more photos of the babes later  OH is now trying to get some shuteye and TinyTashi doesnt yet know of the second little girl.


----------



## Jo P

Congrats Tashi - hope all is still well - I love the Welshies , just gorgeous so I may have to be on a pupnapping quest!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

Jo P said:


> Congrats Tashi - hope all is still well - I love the Welshies , just gorgeous so I may have to be on a pupnapping quest!!!!!!!


Jo they are fine now thanks Mum does insist on picking them up and carrying them around, she love squeaky toys and I honestly think she thinks that is what they are!!!! Did have a problem getting them to suckle but with a lot of perseverance we got there havent weighed them yet (normally do that as they are born) but just needed to get them up and running so to speak.

It is a whelping that would have put some of the members that want to hobby breed on here running for cover


----------



## Guest

Congrats Tashi,well done to Mum


----------



## Rach

Glad all turned out well
My last litter a singleton was awful plus I had to do it on my own  12oz puppy coming feet first and well and truly stuck !


----------



## JANICE199

CONGRATULATIONS tashi and mum.i'm so pleased all went ok..what time did the second pup arrive?and is she the same colour as the first?


----------



## Vixie

congratulations on the safe arrival of the two pups, glad they and mum are well


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS tashi and mum.i'm so pleased all went ok..what time did the second pup arrive?and is she the same colour as the first?


would you believe 8 hours after the first was on the verge of taking her to the vets, but the pup was so high it just hadnt entered the birth canal, took her for a jog around the garden and got her going lol

yes sorry Janice black and tan (they only come in one colour even though Minnie wanted purple spots lol)


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> would you believe 8 hours after the first was on the verge of taking her to the vets, but the pup was so high it just hadnt entered the birth canal, took her for a jog around the garden and got her going lol
> 
> yes sorry Janice black and tan (they only come in one colour even though Minnie wanted purple spots lol)


omg tashi..you and your hubby must be knackerd...and yes if i had been in your shoes i would have been acting like a headless chicken..i might one day have all this to come


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> omg tashi..you and your hubby must be knackerd...and yes if i had been in your shoes i would have been acting like a headless chicken..i might one day have all this to come


as I say Janice it would have been one that perhaps I should have stayed on line and given a blow by blow account on it would have really put some people off, only the fact that both OH and I have delivered a fair few between us we just kept a close eye on her and her reactions etc


----------



## Guest

Morning Tashi - glad all was well in the end, and that mum and pups are now doing fine. 

Heh heh - at least your last pup was born where she was supposed to be born - we had actually set off to the emergency vets with Evie because she took so long in delivering her last puppy, and Molly was born on the hard shoulder of the M1!  She was very weak and small and could hardly suckle either, so we persisited in holding her onto the nipple and she gradually grew stonger over the next few days until she could suckle normally. After the first week, she had caught up with the rest of the litter.


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> Morning Tashi - glad all was well in the end, and that mum and pups are now doing fine.
> 
> Heh heh - at least your last pup was born where she was supposed to be born - we had actually set off to the emergency vets with Evie because she took so long in delivering her last puppy, and Molly was born on the hard shoulder of the M1!  She was very weak and small and could hardly suckle either, so we persisited in holding her onto the nipple and she gradually grew stonger over the next few days until she could suckle normally. After the first week, she had caught up with the rest of the litter.


When we lived on the farm we used to put the bitches in the landrover and take a drive around the fields hitting every rough area we could find it was normally all that was needed to get things moving again. The scarey part was that my car is still in the garage as their Mot machine was not working properly


----------



## minnie

they are all here and safe then? (i'll read back in a min) you haven't been on here all night have you tashi?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> they are all here and safe then? (i'll read back in a min) you haven't been on here all night have you tashi?


been up most of the night she took 8 hrs between them


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> been up most of the night she took 8 hrs between them


looney, just read through now, you need to put a detailed account of everything up to deter the byb's lol and wooo, i guessed correct on the number then heehee


----------



## JANICE199

tashi perhaps you should start a thread about how things can go,not ccording to plan. i for one would find it very interesting..i'll be the first to admit i would'nt have a clue what could go wrong,when to call in the vet,how long should a mum be left before calling the vet in.come to think of it,until coming on this forum, i was under the impression that a vet was allways needed.


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> looney, just read through now, you need to put a detailed account of everything up to deter the byb's lol and wooo, i guessed correct on the number then heehee





JANICE199 said:


> tashi perhaps you should start a thread about how things can go,not ccording to plan. i for one would find it very interesting..i'll be the first to admit i would'nt have a clue what could go wrong,when to call in the vet,how long should a mum be left before calling the vet in.come to think of it,until coming on this forum, i was under the impression that a vet was allways needed.


I will do when I am a little more with it lol


----------



## minnie

lol ok, i was thinking about her all night, lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> lol ok, i was thinking about her all night, lol


funnily enough so was I 

will try and get some photos later mum is sleeping soundly now and that cant be said for oh


----------



## Vixie

I bet you wish you were sleeping right now lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> funnily enough so was I
> 
> will try and get some photos later mum is sleeping soundly now and that cant be said for oh


LOL we had trouble like this when the farm collie got to one of the spaniels, she was 7 when she had the pups and she had 9 only 2 of which made it


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I bet you wish you were sleeping right now lol


I am on puppy watch now lol the tts are playing hell in their new pen and got the rest to feed as well so no sleep today dont think  and hopefully will have news on the car


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I am on puppy watch now lol the tts are playing hell in their new pen and got the rest to feed as well so no sleep today dont think  and hopefully will have news on the car


you need a pup sitter so you can get some shut eye lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> LOL we had trouble like this when the farm collie got to one of the spaniels, she was 7 when she had the pups and she had 9 only 2 of which made it


it is sad then, I hate loosing pups that is why I dont like having bitches, I prefer the dogs, love em and leave em, it will be Mennas one and only litter though I am almost sure.

and the springer she was 7 having hers and have said I will never ever have a litter from a bitch that old again except under extenuating circumstances


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> I am on puppy watch now lol the tts are playing hell in their new pen and got the rest to feed as well so no sleep today dont think  and hopefully will have news on the car


you need sleep lol and i would say the pups'll keep you awake but you don't like them at this bit lol do you?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> you need sleep lol and i would say the pups'll keep you awake but you don't like them at this bit lol do you?


nope dont leave them now for about a fortnight sit with them night and day, we just take it in turns but have to admit having them in the bedroom makes it much easier cos you can have a doze when mum does and I sleep on a knife edge so the slightest noise and I am awake


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> it is sad then, I hate loosing pups that is why I dont like having bitches, I prefer the dogs, love em and leave em, it will be Mennas one and only litter though I am almost sure.
> 
> and the springer she was 7 having hers and have said I will never ever have a litter from a bitch that old again except under extenuating circumstances


oh well i had all hell from everyone when this happened, no one wanted the pups from someone who bred old bitches, ofcourse it was an accident but in the end the pair of them went to a good friend of mine lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh well i had all hell from everyone when this happened, no one wanted the pups from someone who bred old bitches, ofcourse it was an accident but in the end the pair of them went to a good friend of mine lol


Seren was only bred from as her breeder had lost her valuable lines after 40 yrs otherwise I wouldnt have done it, but she has picked up really well and is looking fat not fit lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Seren was only bred from as her breeder had lost her valuable lines after 40 yrs otherwise I wouldnt have done it, but she has picked up really well and is looking fat not fit lol


lol you said, i'm having trouble keeping weight of minnie too


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> lol you said, i'm having trouble keeping weight of minnie too


will try and remember to take photos of Manna as well today

can you believe we have Manna and Menna not very good thinking was it


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> will try and remember to take photos of Manna as well today
> 
> can you believe we have Manna and Menna not very good thinking was it


lol we have tilly and tiddles both shortened to till and tid so i'm just as hopeless


----------



## cav

good morning tashi
small litters can be a nightmare least you got them both out and all is well
My girl only had one last time and he was breech ,huge and stuck so i know where you coming from these things do happen......... newbies only see the nice side of whelpin


----------



## tashi

cavrooney said:


> good morning tashi
> small litters can be a nightmare least you got them both out and all is well
> My girl only had one last time and he was breech ,huge and stuck so i know where you coming from these things do happen......... newbies only see the nice side of whelpin


how right you are did think about taking some photos last night when the second was stuck but we had our hands full trying to sort her out bless her and that was two of us who are both used to birthing various animals


----------



## jackson

Congratulations! 8 hour between puppies, is that a record for you? I think I might have given birth myself!  

I think it would be good having a sticky with what can go wrong before/during/after a whelping. I think a lot of novice breeders don't worry because they are oblivious to it. 

I wouldn't go so far as to say I don't like the pups till about 10 days, but it is extremely tiring keeping a close eye on them. I was lucky with Indi, if she needed to get into the whelping box and the pups were in the way, she'd come and nudge me with her head to wake me up/get my attention. Not that i really slept for the 5 weeks I slept next to them. The first two I was too paranoid, the next three they were noisy little toads!


----------



## tashi

jackson said:


> Congratulations! 8 hour between puppies, is that a record for you? I think I might have given birth myself!
> 
> I think it would be good having a sticky with what can go wrong before/during/after a whelping. I think a lot of novice breeders don't worry because they are oblivious to it.
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to say I don't like the pups till about 10 days, but it is extremely tiring keeping a close eye on them. I was lucky with Indi, if she needed to get into the whelping box and the pups were in the way, she'd come and nudge me with her head to wake me up/get my attention. Not that i really slept for the 5 weeks I slept next to them. The first two I was too paranoid, the next three they were noisy little toads!


It is a record for us and was getting a little worrying but she was fine and quite settled and all her pinks were pink etc, but novices wouldnt know what signs to look for when she was in trouble.

I dont do pups until then cos I worry about them so much and they take up 26 hours out of my day, the last golden litter I didnt go to bed for 3 weeks and I mean that literally but she had a litter of 10 and couldnt count 

This lass though has taken the biscuit I have never ever had one that threw a puppy in the air and played catch


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> It is a record for us and was getting a little worrying but she was fine and quite settled and all her pinks were pink etc, but novices wouldnt know what signs to look for when she was in trouble.
> 
> I dont do pups until then cos I worry about them so much and they take up 26 hours out of my day, the last golden litter I didnt go to bed for 3 weeks and I mean that literally but she had a litter of 10 and couldnt count
> 
> This lass though has taken the biscuit I have never ever had one that threw a puppy in the air and played catch


better keep an eye on her then, don't want aero-pups! oh i can just see them in flying goggles!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> better keep an eye on her then, don't want aero-pups! oh i can just see them in flying goggles!


That has made me laugh but I have honestly never seen a bitch do this it was quite scary


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> That has made me laugh but I have honestly never seen a bitch do this it was quite scary


can't say i have either, did have one buerried in the garden (it was ok and why can't i spell buerried this morning?) minnie didn't even attempt to pick hers up lol


----------



## tashi

some more photos excuse the paper havent wanted to disturb her too much this morning


----------



## minnie

oooh gorgeous!!!!! squish! and of course we don't mind a bit of paper lol just makes the memories come back in more detail!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oooh gorgeous!!!!! squish! and of course we don't mind a bit of paper lol just makes the memories come back in more detail!


she was actually very clean that is it !!!!!!!


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> she was actually very clean that is it !!!!!!!


 she was! very tidy lol but then again she only had 2x the mess i suppose  aww pups!


----------



## Vixie

oh wow they are gorgeous so cute, Mathew thinks they are very cute as well


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> she was! very tidy lol


the last litter we had here were like a blood bath it was everywhere


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> oh wow they are gorgeous so cute, Mathew thinks they are very cute as well


quite little and they have little ridges in their coats so look like they are going to be good coated for a terrier


----------



## Dingle

Great pic's...


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> the last litter we had here were like a blood bath it was everywhere


lol my carpet has a huge stain patch covered by various bits of furniture


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> the last litter we had here were like a blood bath it was everywhere


have to admit we do go through rolls of blue paper but she was clean and tidy bless her just wish she didnt think she was a chicken and now had to hatch them


----------



## JANICE199

they look beautifull tashi..
i dont want to go off topic, but do the mums boobs go back to normal after having pups?


----------



## cav

JANICE199 said:


> they look beautifull tashi..
> i dont want to go off topic, but do the mums boobs go back to normal after having pups?


pmsl
why janice did you have problems


----------



## cav

mum and pups look well


----------



## JANICE199

cavrooney said:


> pmsl
> why janice did you have problems


pmsl.no! ididnt have any to start with....i just cant picture mia with droopy boobs.


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> quite little and they have little ridges in their coats so look like they are going to be good coated for a terrier


they look lovely, their coats look nice in the pics although it could just be me lol


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> they look beautifull tashi..
> i dont want to go off topic, but do the mums boobs go back to normal after having pups?


yes Janice they do as long as you do the weaning properly lol my springer bitch who had her last litter at 7 is back to normal and the pups are 5 months old now


----------



## cav

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.no! ididnt have any to start with....i just cant picture mia with droopy boobs.


My cav is nice and firm but her her nipples are bigger than they were before 

Ive also got fried eggs janice


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol my carpet has a huge stain patch covered by various bits of furniture


lol ah well no one will know except us now 



tashi said:


> have to admit we do go through rolls of blue paper but she was clean and tidy bless her just wish she didnt think she was a chicken and now had to hatch them


aww bless her it sounds as though you are going to have your work cut out for you keeping and eye on miss chicken


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> yes Janice they do as long as you do the weaning properly lol my springer bitch who had her last litter at 7 is back to normal and the pups are 5 months old now


thanks for that tashi...


----------



## Dingle

tashi said:


> yes Janice they do as long as you do the weaning properly lol my springer bitch who had her last litter at 7 is back to normal and the pups are 5 months old now


Yeah agreed, with good care of the dame & propper weaning bitches soon get back to full health & shape...


----------



## tashi

cavrooney said:


> mum and pups look well


she is doing well now but will insist on scooping them up and then sitting on them


----------



## cav

Dingle said:


> Yeah agreed, with good care of the dame & propper weaning bitches soon get back to full health & shape...


year and they bounce back quicker than you think


----------



## tashi

cavrooney said:


> year and they bounce back quicker than you think


bitches or boobs lol


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> bitches or boobs lol


pmsl....dont they go hand in hand?


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> she is doing well now but will insist on scooping them up and then sitting on them


I bet you are a bag of nerves with her scooping them up and sitting on them least you are there and you can rescue them so they dont get squashed


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl....dont they go hand in hand?


be careful what you say now janice lol


----------



## cav

tashi said:


> bitches or boobs lol


both pmsl


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> be careful what you say now janice lol


pmsl...well hush my mouth


----------



## colliemerles

congratulations, glad they arrived safely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Beautiful babies and mum looks very proud! 

I hate breeding,with a capital H,I was even talking myself out of breeding from Meg to a good friend,he's been in the breed yrs,he told me to pull myself together as I was experienced and had dealt with whelping complications before,if anything that made it worse because we knew what could go wrong as we experienced it first hand,at the time you don't think about it,just deal with it.

Apart from the whelping I do enjoy having a litter and bringing them up,timewasters they are


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> congratulations, glad they arrived safely,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


_Eventually lol_


----------



## tashi

sallyanne said:


> Beautiful babies and mum looks very proud!
> 
> I hate breeding,with a capital H,I was even talking myself out of breeding from Meg to a good friend,he's been in the breed yrs,he told me to pull myself together as I was experienced and had dealt with whelping complications before,if anything that made it worse because we knew what could go wrong as we experienced it first hand,at the time you don't think about it,just deal with it.
> 
> Apart from the whelping I do enjoy having a litter and bringing them up,timewasters they are


dont get me wrong I love them once we are past the whelping and the first 10 days once you can 'sort' of say they are out of the woods


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Congrats Tash & OH for a job well done!

Just two lil girls then eh? Lovely photo's please lol*


----------



## JANICE199

tashi, i had to laugh earlier when my hubby rang me.even he asked "is there anymore pups?"...


----------



## carol

aaaaaaahhhhhh sweet, she just have the 2?


----------



## Guest

oh i missed this thread 

a very big congrats of the safe birth of 2 babys girls  and wd to you and ur hubby for delivering them safe and sound.

cant wait for pics  

are ya keeping any ?


----------



## wiccan

aww congratulations pups look realli cute !!! one off outs got stuck feet first 2 and it took 2 off us to get him out ! glad there both doing well


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Congrats Tash & OH for a job well done!
> 
> Just two lil girls then eh? Lovely photo's please lol*





Eolabeo said:


> oh i missed this thread
> 
> a very big congrats of the safe birth of 2 babys girls  and wd to you and ur hubby for delivering them safe and sound.
> 
> cant wait for pics
> 
> are ya keeping any ?


pics are on here girls one taken last night just after the first was born lol


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> pics are on here girls one taken last night just after the first was born lol


ohhhhhhhh im gonna hunt lol.

edited...there on page 9.

omg there so dinky, i want one awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> ohhhhhhhh im gonna hunt lol.
> 
> edited...there on page 9.
> 
> omg there so dinky, i want one awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


and more on page 15 lol


----------



## minnie

aww how are they all getting on now?


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> tashi, i had to laugh earlier when my hubby rang me.even he asked "is there anymore pups?"...


everybody was getting in on the act then lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aww how are they all getting on now?


apart from her carrying them around every so often and not wanting a vet bed they are fine going to weigh them shortly but they are quite strong and feisty they would have to be mind after being used like juggling balls


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> apart from her carrying them around every so often and not wanting a vet bed they are fine going to weigh them shortly but they are quite strong and feisty they would have to be mind after being used like juggling balls


 well it could have been worse i suppose and you need to buy the flying goggles before she realises that they are pups not pilots lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> well it could have been worse i suppose and you need to buy the flying goggles before she realises that they are pups not pilots lol


the one thing that is obvious is that it is going to be a full time job looking after them for now


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> the one thing that is obvious is that it is going to be a full time job looking after them for now


i'd be happy to come and live in a kennel and do that job!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i'd be happy to come and live in a kennel and do that job!


You can have the caravan never mind the kennel lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> You can have the caravan never mind the kennel lol


its a deal!  ooooh puppies! come and meet your new nurse!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> its a deal!  ooooh puppies! come and meet your new nurse!


Do you want the golden litter too lol cos worked it out as these go to their new homes the litter is due from the bitch that has gone to live with a friend retired from the show ring (at the age of 2)


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Do you want the golden litter too lol cos worked it out as these go to their new homes the litter is due from the bitch that has gone to live with a friend retired from the show ring (at the age of 2)


the more the merrier!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> the more the merrier!


I cant believe it Me who doesnt do puppies however I had no choice with these two cos Menna if she is to be rehomed will be spayed and the golden will be spayed as well so had to have the chance of a puppy back now


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> I cant believe it Me who doesnt do puppies however I had no choice with these two cos Menna if she is to be rehomed will be spayed and the golden will be spayed as well so had to have the chance of a puppy back now


insane! now that made me think what would a golden x welsh terrier look like? i don't know why lol a retriever with a beard!!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> insane! now that made me think what would a golden x welsh terrier look like? i don't know why lol a retriever with a beard!!


now that is insane lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> now that is insane lol


i want one now! you don't see many terrier cross big dogs about, the people who live near us have a lab x chuahua, wonder how that happened?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i want one now! you don't see many terrier cross big dogs about, the people who live near us have a lab x chuahua, wonder how that happened?


knew of someone who had a dane x yorkie the yorkie was the male btw


----------



## JANICE199

minnie said:


> i want one now! you don't see many terrier cross big dogs about, the people who live near us have a lab x chuahua, wonder how that happened?





tashi said:


> knew of someone who had a dane x yorkie the yorkie was the male btw


perhaps they use a ladder.pmsl


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> knew of someone who had a dane x yorkie the yorkie was the male btw


LOL an..... interesting cross lets just say


----------



## leoti

Congratulations on the puppies Tashi , lovely piccys of them


----------



## tashi

leoti said:


> Congratulations on the puppies Tashi , lovely piccys of them


thanks leoti long time since we had welsh puppies well terriers anyway


----------



## canuckjill

Tashi so glad everything worked out. Two little girls they are beautiful. Have a good nap when you can, 8 hrs between you must of been beside yourself with worry. ...Jill


----------



## tashi

canuckjill said:


> Tashi so glad everything worked out. Two little girls they are beautiful. Have a good nap when you can, 8 hrs between you must of been beside yourself with worry. ...Jill


I was Jill believe you me but alls well that ends well but for anyone that didnt know what to look for it could have ended very differently


----------



## Ladywiccana

*awwww tashi they are gorgeous and mom looked happy too bless her!
They are cute tho aint they!*


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *awwww tashi they are gorgeous and mom looked happy too bless her!
> They are cute tho aint they!*


They both weigh 5 ounces


----------



## Guest

Lovely pics of lovely pups Tashi!  Managed to get any shut-eye yet?


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> Lovely pics of lovely pups Tashi!  Managed to get any shut-eye yet?


one word lol

*NOPE*​


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> one word lol
> 
> *NOPE*​


Poor you! You must be on auto-pilot by now. Some smileys below to make you laugh ...........

View attachment 9724


View attachment 9725


View attachment 9726


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> Poor you! You must be on auto-pilot by now. Some smileys below to make you laugh ...........
> 
> View attachment 9724
> 
> 
> View attachment 9725
> 
> 
> View attachment 9726


excellent


----------



## terriermaid

lol i cant believe i only just read this thread ,congrats on your 2 little girls .theres nothing worse 4/5 oclock in the morning and your waiting for some action ,i get full of self doubt and worry ,but then it means waking the vet up at god knows what oclock at least you had o/h there to reasure you lol


----------



## tashi

terriermaid said:


> lol i cant believe i only just read this thread ,congrats on your 2 little girls .theres nothing worse 4/5 oclock in the morning and your waiting for some action ,i get full of self doubt and worry ,but then it means waking the vet up at god knows what oclock at least you had o/h there to reasure you lol


He is good bless him, and they are now settled and mum is starting to realise they are not toys think she thought that because they squeak they were the toys from the garden


----------



## canuckjill

Makes me excited on the prospect that I may breed Nyla next time she's in heat. I've picked a nice little bi black 14" boy. I was looking for a tri male to use, but this male has a great outgoing personality and the tri was very shy. Still waiting on some more info on his pedigree though. Still your thread gave me goose bumps.. Got to go now I'm dog sitting a Min Pin and a Great Pyrx 2 dogs not one LOL....Jill


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Sorry I have just caught up with this thread. Congratulations on your precious little bundles, this is such a fab site that we can all share in your delight. I hope mum and babes are all doing well and I have my fingers crossed that you will eventually get some sleep!!


----------



## TinyTashi

Menna's puppies born 26-09-08























The two pups, both bitches and both weighing 5 ounces


----------



## andrea 35

how sweet they are lovely.


----------



## Guest

Aww they are so tiny


----------



## gillieworm

Awww they are gorgeous


----------



## Jo P

Just gorgeous


----------



## mel

Ahhhhhh many Congrats on the new babies xx


----------



## Cazmatch

Well done to all of you! The pups are gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

The pups are really cute 
You must have been worrying like mad havin 8 hours between them, glad everything worked out well


----------



## colliemerles

nice pups, very sweet,


----------



## sskmick

Well it was worth the wait they are adorable.

 I'll leave the breeding to you guys and bring a puppy home at about 8 weeks or so (after all the hardwork and worry is over). 

Sue


----------



## JANICE199

how are mum and pups today tashi...and have you had any sleep yet?


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> how are mum and pups today tashi...and have you had any sleep yet?


No sleep what so ever last night she decided to suffocate one  just left her long enough to exercise the house dogs by the time I had come back it was hanging on to life by a thread, worked on her for 1hour and `1/2 or more and pleased to say she is still with us, have now decided that it is a hand rear scenario so the pups are in a box on a heat pad and I am getting up and supervising feeding every 1 hour and a half, have had a break this morning been to a dog show so now ready for the the next loads of feeds  anyone want to move iin


----------



## colliemerles

oh god,,,i bet your shattered, if you have to feed them you better make sure your getting some rest and food, or your going to make yourself ill.


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> No sleep what so ever last night she decided to suffocate one  just left her long enough to exercise the house dogs by the time I had come back it was hanging on to life by a thread, worked on her for 1hour and `1/2 or more and pleased to say she is still with us, have now decided that it is a hand rear scenario so the pups are in a box on a heat pad and I am getting up and supervising feeding every 1 hour and a half, have had a break this morning been to a dog show so now ready for the the next loads of feeds  anyone want to move iin


ooh glad the little one was ok and yes you get some food and sleep while you can! these pups are determined to give you hell i can see


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> oh god,,,i bet your shattered, if you have to feed them you better make sure your getting some rest and food, or your going to make yourself ill.





minnie said:


> ooh glad the little one was ok and yes you get some food and sleep while you can! these pups are determined to give you hell i can see


thanks both it is going to be a long slog I dont know why I do it but this is the only litter she will have just think I am in overdrive now alarm going off ever hour and a half is no joke I can tell you


----------



## colliemerles

it would kill me, cant you rest for a couple of hours and get one of your girls to look after them for you, you will be ill if your not sleeping,eating and taking your meds tashi,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> it would kill me, cant you rest for a couple of hours and get one of your girls to look after them for you, you will be ill if your not sleeping,eating and taking your meds tashi,


doing the last two lol and just dozing in between the feeds Tinytashi has been with them this morning but the one that nearly bought it is not easy to feed at the mo


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> thanks both it is going to be a long slog I dont know why I do it but this is the only litter she will have just think I am in overdrive now alarm going off ever hour and a half is no joke I can tell you


yes, get your daughters to help you out, i'm sure they won't mind and you need rest now. write out a rota too, i can remember when i was a child having all of the night 'shifts' (a bit of a random memory for you there)


----------



## colliemerles

thank goodness there is only two and it wasnt a large litter, glad you got abit of help, i tried hand feeding a pup once, it died at 12 days and broke my heart, its a very hard thing to do,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> thank goodness there is only two and it wasnt a large litter, glad you got abit of help, i tried hand feeding a pup once, it died at 12 days and broke my heart, its a very hard thing to do,


it was bad enough working on her last night I had been working on her for a while and then OH came in and gave her the kiss of life


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> it was bad enough working on her last night I had been working on her for a while and then OH came in and gave her the kiss of life


well we are unfortunately down to the one pup one has just died in my hand


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry huni 
R.I.P little one


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> well we are unfortunately down to the one pup one has just died in my hand


oh tashi im so sorry my love, its heart breaking,


----------



## Vixie

so very sorry for your loss, it is heart braking no matter how short a time they are with us, R.I.P little one


----------



## leoti

Sorry about the pup Tashi  run free little one


----------



## tashi

now joined by her sister


----------



## Vixie

R.I.P little ones  so so sorry tashi my heart is with you


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> now joined by her sister


......................................


----------



## sskmick

I hope I have read your last post wrong.

I am shocked, I really didn't not realise so many things can go wrong. I am so sorry. How sad after all the work you put in.

Sue


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry tashi, that is heartbreaking


----------



## TinyTashi

RIP little babies, you were both so gorgeous, cant believe you've both already gone!!

Thanks mum for all you did for them!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

OMG hun my thoughts are with you, 
R.I.P little ones


----------



## colliemerles

RIP little ones, you came into this world together and left together,xxxxxx


----------



## jeanie

So very sorry Tashi, RIP little ones, you worked so hard all of you heartbreaking .


----------



## missyme

rip little pup's x


----------



## Guest

Oh Julie I'm gutted for you,I'm so sorry.
How's mum doing ?



Have fun at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## tashi

Thanks for all your kind thoughts it just goes to show that breeding has it pitfalls and this is one of the biggest, havent been to bed since they were born on Thursday and I thank both Vixie and Collie for being there for me when I found the first of them had gone to the bridge this evening followed much too closely by the second, now have to sort out poor Menna who has bucket loads of milk so now have to watch out for mastitus.

The forum saw them into the world and the forum was there when they went to the bridge,

Run free little ones


----------



## Guest

I have only just read this Tashi, I am so sorry that you have had to say goodbye to them two sweet pups. But Just shows how special and dedicated you are to give them the best chance you could.

RIP little ones.


----------



## archiebaby

ah, it is such a shame,we can only do our best but cant beat nature,so sorry


----------



## Rach

So sorry Tash, it's heartbreaking losing puppies but when you lose a whole litter it's just so so sad. Hope Menna will be ok, and lots of love to you all x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> So sorry Tash, it's heartbreaking losing puppies but when you lose a whole litter it's just so so sad. Hope Menna will be ok, and lots of love to you all x


My biggest worry now is mastitus as she has loads of milk stripping it off her at the moment so dont think I will get much sleep tonight either then will start her on the milk suppressants tomorrow


----------



## Rach

Yes, we had problems when we lost 2 out of 4 so can imagine it being a worry but you do need to try and get some sleep or you will be ill

x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Yes, we had problems when we lost 2 out of 4 so can imagine it being a worry but you do need to try and get some sleep or you will be ill
> 
> x


I know hun I know but will have to see her through this tonight and then crash tomorrow


----------



## Rach

Well make sure you do crash tomorrow ! Lock the door, take the phone off the hook and sleep x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Well make sure you do crash tomorrow ! Lock the door, take the phone off the hook and sleep x


will try to hun girls are both going to the show tomorrow


----------



## Rach

Well if you need help I can miss the show, just let me know


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Well if you need help I can miss the show, just let me know


ok but no you need to go to try and beat u no who


----------



## Rach

Will do my best


----------



## Guest

Goodluck tomorrow Rach


I've just cried reading that!! So sorry you have lost both babies tashi!!!
R.I.P little ones


----------



## tashi

SazzyB said:


> Goodluck tomorrow Rach
> 
> I've just cried reading that!! So sorry you have lost both babies tashi!!!
> R.I.P little ones


thankyou sazzy there has been a few buckets cried here this evening I can tell you


----------



## Rach

And more here tomorrow when i tell the girls, they may not have been here for long but have touched the hearts of so many x


----------



## cav

ow hun dont know what to say...sending you a big hug and lots of love
such a shame!
rest in peice little ones xxx


----------



## Guest

Rest in peace little girls


----------



## clueless

OMG Just seen this I am sorry to hear this Tashi RIP Little Ones


----------



## TinyTashi

I'd like to thank you all for such nice comments, means so much to us both xxx


----------



## Guest

just seen this  

how very very sad, so sorry you went thro all this, they was born into so much love  you must be so heartbroken, thinking of you and ur family and dear menna xx

R.I.P babys girls x x x x


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> just seen this
> 
> how very very sad, so sorry you went thro all this, they was born into so much love  you must be so heartbroken, thinking of you and ur family and dear menna xx
> 
> R.I.P babys girls x x x x


Loe we are they touched the lives of so many through the forum and now they are gone

poor Menna doesnt know what day of the week it is


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*bless rest in peace little ones *


----------



## Rraa

Poor darlings - poor you Tash - sending condolencies - hope you are getting some catch-up sleep. Its such a heartache when you have fought so very hard and lost so much sleep .... breeding is such a hard business sometimes. 

((((hugs for you)))) and little Menna ((((hugs))))


----------



## jackson

I have only just seen this, I try to avoid this section of the forum as it usually just upsets me. 

I am so, so sorry for your lost pups, and poor Menna. 

Run free at Rainbow Bridge little ones....


----------



## Ladywiccana

*My thoughts are with you jules and your family!

R.I.P little darlings.*


----------



## binxycat

Just read this sad news, so sorry for your loss, take care xx


----------



## Bluebird

Oh,the poor little darlings. So very sorry to read this. What a titanic effort though to try to save them. My thoughts are with you. 
Jan.

R.I.P Sweet babies.


----------



## Happy Paws2

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time


----------



## Lumpy

That is so, so sad. They were such sweet tiny pups.

Thinking of you all and poor Menna.


----------



## mel

Its so hard when you loose babies one of my girls had 11 pups last year and we lost 5 over 2 weeks we was totally exhausted and i dont think i could of cried any more tears....

RIP little angels x

lots of love to all of you xxx


----------



## mr.stitches

such an awful end to this post...do you know wht they left us or was it just natures way as they say?


----------



## staflove

Sorry tashi i dont really no what to say its so sad really sorry hun x


----------



## gillieworm

I've only just seen this thread. So sorry Tashi for your loss. Big hugs to Menna who is probably wondering what is going on 

RIP little one, run free forever young xxxxx


----------



## Fleur

So sorry to hear your sad news.
RIP little ones.


----------



## canuckjill

Oh I'm so sorry Tashi....Jill


----------



## minnie

gosh tashi, i'm devistated so i can't begin to imagne how you feel, R.I.P little ones and ((((hugs)))) to you and Menna


----------



## Cazmatch

Oh No! So sorry for your`s and Menna`s loss. Rest in peace little ones.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

So sorry to read this sad news.

Hugs to you, Menna & little Tashi & your Oh. x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

awww bless how did they die???//


Im soo sorry 

i would make you a cup of tea/coffee. with a duvet right now but i dunn o were u live


x
x


----------



## TinyTashi

we are not sure, whats it to do with you anyway? (not tryin to sound rude)


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

i know its got nnothing ot do with me 

i just want to try and understand how she is feeling


----------



## TinyTashi

how who's feelin my mum? or the dog?

cos im pretty sure are both pretty upset, so there was no need to ask it


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

thier isnt any need to be like that 

i was trying to be nice 

but noooooooo someone has to make me sound awful



I hate life


----------



## TinyTashi

god get over yourself, your taking it all the wrong way


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

But you make it Sound like you are sorry for your loss 

give the dog a hug 4 me goodbye


----------



## Guest

how is menna and the milk?? has that dried up yet??

xx


----------



## JasperCarrot

I just saw this , im so sorry about the puppys xxxx  

R.I.P 
little puppys x


xxx


----------



## TinyTashi

SazzyB said:


> how is menna and the milk?? has that dried up yet??
> 
> xx


menna is doin really well she's taken to walkin round with a teddy in her mouth!! the milk has dried up so thats one less thing to worry about!!


----------



## hilary bradshaw

i have just read this entire thread and i am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Guest

I too have only just read this thread. I'm so sorry for your loss  Hope your all doing ok and mum's doing well. Take care.


----------



## momentofmadness

RIP Baby girls.


----------



## andrea 35

Appologies for not sending my sympathy sooner , bloody computer ive hade a right game with it . 
Tashi and Tiny Tashi , & family im so sorry for your loss they were sweet little babies , i guess it never gets any easier as im sure this isnt the first time you have experienced such events , I hope Menna gets over it as soon as possible , 

Some things are just not meant to be !! many hugs .


----------



## englishrose943

Just read this thread and it really got me upset, cannot imagine what you and tinytashi were going through. Hugs to Menna. Rip little girls


----------



## tashi

Thanks all Menna is fully mended now bless her and is acting as if nothing had ever happened, we do think that they were possibly victims of the horrible Canine Herpes Virus as we do think that Menna had more on board and reabsorbed some before whelping the two little girls, the pups then just fade away. When I find the leaflet on CHV I will put it on the breeding thread.

Kick myself as she is one of the first ones that we have not had innoculated or scanned


----------



## Guest

It's such a shame when this happens - glad that she is on the mend though

Louise
X


----------



## Paula C

aww tashi so sorry that you and menna went through this.....I only just looked cos I noticed so many posts today I usually cant read these rainbow brigde threads they make me cry cos u just know how sad people must be feeling.

glad to hear shes back to normal


----------

